# Smoking in a safe???



## herms (Feb 17, 2012)

SOO I deff have a problem and pretty sure the only cure is more smoking!!!

I pick up a old double door freezer that was turned into a smoker some years ago and it is working great needed to redo the seals and all and get some grates made for it but, besides that it works like a charm.

Now comes the issue I found a very large safe and VERY HEAVY I am assuiming on CL for free.  I dont think I can pass it up it is 41x80 dont know how deep yet.  My question is if I sanded/ sand blasted the inside then applied high temp paint would there be any issues you guys can for see?  Cutting the vent holes would not be fun but with a little work I think can be done.  But besides the fact that it would hold heat like a mother and seal awesome have me ver intrested in it. 

What says you guys?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 17, 2012)

I would Sand Blast the Steel bare then Rub it with Lard or spray with Pam and heat it to 300*+ to season it...No Paint Needed or desired...You are going to invest a small fortune in Drill Bits to Vent and install Hardware/Shelves in this thing!...JJ


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 17, 2012)

Yea I'd say the vent cutting would be the hard part.


----------



## graystratcat (Feb 17, 2012)

Wow.. my first thought is... no one is going to steal your butts or briskets!!!  LOL

On a serious note, I definitely agree that thing will hold heat like crazy.  Do you have any idea how old it is?  I believe there should be a plaque or tag on it that states the manufacturer and possibly the date.

And, I also agree, cutting any holes in that thing is going to take some effort.  Do you have a plasma cutter or a friend with one?  I think that would be the way to go.  Depending on the age of the safe, you might want to check the paint for lead before you take a wire brush or grinder to it.  As for drilling holes on the inside for racks, I don't think the lining will be tempered steel.... probably just mild steel.  But I would still check all painted surfaces for lead before working on it.

Last thought would be... make sure it has wheels!  Or, make dang sure you put it where you want it... you're not going to be wheeling that bad dog around the deck....

-Salt


----------



## mneeley490 (Feb 17, 2012)

I say, "Go for it!"  And show us lots of pictures! Just don't get hurt moving it around.


----------



## herms (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks to everyone who has commented I think the sand blasting would be the easiest option for the inside like JJ said.  As far as the shelving goes I have some scrap square tube metal that if I get this thing I will probably just make a stand that I can but the shelves on that was I have less drilling/welding to do. 

GreyCat I think one of my friends has a plasma cutter that Im sure I could trade use of for the end product.


----------



## sausageboy (Feb 17, 2012)

Deleted by SausageBoy!


----------



## daveomak (Feb 17, 2012)

Herms, evening..... If it locks and works well as a real safe.....  Sell it to someone for a gun safe.... probably worth several grand $$$$$$.... then buy a first class smoker, ready to go..... I'm sure there would be someone needing a "first class gun safe" these days....    Just a thought....   Dave


----------



## sprky (Feb 18, 2012)

My first though was brings new meaning to meat locker.................LOL................ I agree if its a working safe I'd use it for a gun safe or sell it.  If ya use it for a gun safe just don't do like my dad did and miss place the combo...............It's not cheap to have a lock smith come out and open it up, cost him like $300.00 several years ago.


----------



## nekramp (Feb 18, 2012)

Friend of mine had an old safe he found in his back garage.  It wasn't nearly as big as you are describing but I'd say that it was from the 20s or 30s.  He didn't have the combination for it and he wanted to get into it.  So we loaded it up with a Bobcat and brought it to my shop.  I'd say the safe weighs around 500#.   It took us a chop saw to cut through the bottom steel that was about 1/8 inch thick.  But than was the hard part, the 5 inches of concrete mixed with old nails and other various metal pieces!  It took us around 45mins to get through that with a couple hammer drills and air chisel.  The disappointing part was the worthless house keys and cemetery plot receipt was all that we found inside that damn thing!  We were hoping to quit our day jobs! I guess not!


----------



## rocor98 (Feb 18, 2012)

Consider the vent holes .. Most likely they will need to be tubed and welded (sealed) 

Asbsetos was only used in some models in the 40's and 50's ( google search ). .. But other liners  would absorb  moisture.  

Ross


----------



## shoneyboy (Feb 18, 2012)

rocor98 said:


> Consider the vent holes .. Most likely they will need to be tubed and welded (sealed)
> Asbsetos was only used in some models in the 40's and 50's ( google search ). .. But other liners would absorb moisture.
> Ross


That is my biggest concern .....Asbestos was used as fire retardant for many years, I would have real concerns.....I would sell it for funds to buy a new smoker……


----------



## terry colwell (Feb 18, 2012)

If it is for"free" , it might be because this person COULD not sale it. He may have tried fro years to get rid of it. He could at least scrap it and get some money. Something that big could get in the way if it doesnt work out like you plan.. I am the guy on the OTHER shoulder...lol


----------



## mneeley490 (Feb 18, 2012)

Aw, now you guys are going all "practical" here.


----------



## herms (Feb 22, 2012)

Sorry for not updating this sooner but I finally heard back from the "owner" and it was a damn scam tried to get me to sign up to so site to get the addy and pictures.  Just like my old man told me when we were talking about this 99% of the time if it's to good to be true it is bs.  

Well thanks everyone for your input.  Who knows maybe down the road someone will find one and this thread will be useful.


----------

